# ehMac Exclusive - Canadian iTunes Music Store is UP (Through back door!)



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Go to iTMS -> Click Sign in -> Enter Apple ID -> Click different country -> Chose Canada!

You heard it here first!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)




----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*SONGS ARE 99¢!!!!!!* 
I'm buying my first song!

Fast Cars by who else... U2!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

First song purchased successfully!


----------



## _Outcast_ (Oct 17, 2003)

I just bought Mary Sunshine Rain by dada. Wow, iTunes music store in Canada. Never thought I'd see the day.

Way cool.

Jerry


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Very nice ehMax! I'm going to have get my credit card sorted out now.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

The store is really slow now - I'm glad I got my album right away. It must be getting bombarded!


----------



## _Outcast_ (Oct 17, 2003)

I guess the songs on ITMS areall sampled at 128 k/b, is this right?

Also, when I signed up there was an Canada icon on the stores page in iTunes. I guess they finally got it together.


----------



## Greg H (Jan 4, 2002)

Even the Canadian button is on the country page. The store however is not really functional is it?


----------



## EJR (Oct 18, 2003)

Just purchased Vertigo! Just had to be the first song of many!
Yahoo!
Liz


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

not to be a wet blanket, but genres our missing (ie. dance, disney - that are on the u.s. version) - am i to assume these will be added throughout the week?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Hey everyone... check out the ehMac.ca iMix! Be sure to give it a good vote!


----------



## Count Zero (Jan 13, 2001)

Finally! It's actually arrived.

Just finished purchasing U2's new album. The store seemed very responsive and the download went quickly. Now I just need to control the urge to burn up the credit card.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

My first song - American Idiot is blasting.
This is way to cool. I feel like a kid again!


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

Someone should work for CSIS! LOL... backdoors... or the Government!


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Just out of curiosity, has anyone who made a purchase tonight had to enter a CC# to do so? Has anyone received an emailed receipt? 

Are we d/ling music for free?


----------



## neptune (Apr 27, 2003)

I really wanted to blow Apple away with my purchases once the store arrived, but I'm dissappointed to say that the selection is just awful. No Sum 41, only two Skinny Puppy albums, no Frontline Assembly, no Men Without Hats. I also like a lot of European Acts, but there's no Alpinestars, one Ash, no Front 242, no Charlatans, no Lush, etc, etc.

I bought three albums and then ran out of choices. 

I'm happy it's here, but dissappointed at the selection.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Make sure you go and give it a 5 star vote!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

> Make sure you go and give it a 5 star vote!


I did









I also dropped $24.00 in there!  

Easy buddy... eeeasy there...

Including Harvest Moon from your iMix.


EDIT: make that $46.00. I just bought the entire Joni Mitchell "Travelogue" album. What a great combination of her voice and full orchestra, with very interesting and adventerous arrangementsd to boot









[ December 02, 2004, 01:55 AM: Message edited by: Macaholic ]


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

We interrupt the ravaging of my credit card for this important message:

Thank you, Steve, and a Merry Christmas to you, too.

Now back to my reckless overspending.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Welcome to iTunes everybody.

You had a long and frustrating wait.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I wonder if we'll be able to get stats like how many songs were purchased in the first hour....first 24 hours....first week etc...?


----------



## emceepj (Aug 18, 2002)

The selection is TERRIBLE. Everything on my "iTunes: to buy" playlist: You can't get it on the Canadian store. And the one song I bought: it was a different song entirely! *sigh*

Not excited so far here....

P.


----------



## briMac (Sep 18, 2004)

I think the thing I am most excited about is the audiobooks.

Brian


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I wonder how many songs we have? Guess we'll find out tomorrow morning.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Nice one

Also time for a little arbitrage: songs in Canada are $.99, in the UK $2...

Disappointed by the total absence of French Canadian content. I assume it's on its way.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Brimac, if you're into audio books you should go straight to Apples source which is Audible.com. For the price of one book you can get a subscription for two books per month.

I have had my subscription for almost two years now. Awesome for long drives, flights, train rides, or just hanging out.


----------



## PeterBarron (Sep 21, 2004)

There is a lot missing, entire band pages do not exist, iTunes exclusives ( I 've been dying for the Frank Black & The Catholics ep), yet again Canadian gets the short end of the stick.

Goddo? Man, haven't heard that name in years...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

cool, a FB fan.

Is Apple.ca going to announce this?


----------



## stoker (Feb 26, 2004)

I think the selection will improve in the weeks to come. Just getting it opened was the battle!


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

I have to agree with most of the posts. I surfed around for half an hour and found absolutely nothing I wanted to buy.

Alas, I suspect it's because the store was rushed to be open and some section just weren't done yet.

So far, everything I was interested in initially just isn't available at the Canadian Store (including The Incredibles Soundtrack, which was my planned first purchase...)

So my credit card gets a break for now...

But I did vote for the Mayor's iMix


----------



## Boji (Oct 29, 2004)

Mr. Mayor, you got a 5-star rating for you iMix from me too!


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

Hmm, the Canadian 'Signup' page for iTMS will not accept my PayPal Mastercard, which has a canadian address, and for which is registered for 1-click on the Apple.com/ca online store and purchased probably over $1000 in gear so far. Claims it's not a valid Canadian credit card. Oh well, no iTMS for me.


----------



## Likorish (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm new here (first post!) and I discovered the store was open quite by accident, but boy you should have heard the commotion at my place when I found out. I didn't find that much that I wanted to buy (mainly because I was having a hard time thinking of stuff to buy), but I did put together a Canadian hip hop/R&B playlist for your listening enjoyment: http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPublishedPlaylist?id=167090


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

Pretty slim pickings right now - they have Rush but none of their "good" stuff. No sign of their best song - "I Think I'm Going Bald"...

I'm sure it will get better with time...

99 Cents is prolly more than I would pay for a compressed version of a song anyways...


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

Hmm, even buying an iTMS Gift Certficate uses the iTMS Canada account, and not the stores's 1-click setup. %&%#@&$#. This is unbelievable. I've waited a year to find out that the credit card i've used for ever on the Store can't be used on iTMS. 

Hmm, can't even redeem them w/o a valid account. This is great.


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

way cool! Just saw it on Apple Insider and went and checked out the store. Its taken far too long, but just in time for Christmas







Way to boost 4Q earnings! 

haven't tried to buy anything yet - will try later tonite.


----------



## jkojima (Dec 31, 2002)

Uh... when I go to the Canadian store it's all in French. I can't find the option to go to the English version.

Anybody else with this prob?


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Give it time. I'm sure Apple will add more content to the Canada store in the upcoming months. It just seems to take time to get all the paperwork done.


----------



## jkojima (Dec 31, 2002)

This is amusing: I figured out why I was being sent to the French Canadian ITMS. Clearly, Americans think we all speak French in Canada! Let me explain...

My office is in downtown Toronto, but I usually log in to my US-based corporate network via VPN... so when browsing to ITMS Canada, I show up as a user from the United States. Every time I tried to access the Canadian store while being routed through the US, the store came up in French!

When I disconnected my VPN connection and went to the store directly from my Toronto-based internet connection... English! This is because I was no longer being routed through the States.

So, if there are any Americans who try to access ITMS Canada, they're going to see the French Canadian version.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Maybe that's for those Quebecers that head down south and Celine!


----------



## Ingenu (Jun 4, 2003)

Even funnier. First time I tried to go to the store this morning, I was linked to the France Store! Well, I guess if the OS is in French, user must be in France, right?









First time I logged to the Canada Store, it was the english version. I don't really care, but it was odd. Then, for whatever reason, I used the drop down list (at the bottom of the home page of the Store) to go to the Canada Store (I guess I wanted to refresh the page). This time it was in french.

Is it Babylonia or what?


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

hehe... It remembers the last place you visited too. I woke up this morning and accidentally was in the Greece store. (I had been perusing random stores the night before).


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Well, so far I am really upset about the store. Not only do we get less of a selection, but some of the albums I want are $20!!! (IE the new Eminem album, listed at $19.98) I can go to the store and buy it on CD for $16!!!

It's here, but is it really worth it for anything more than a few singles I want? Time will tell on this one.


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

quote:
It's here, but is it really worth it for anything more than a few singles I want?

Isn't that the point of online music? I don't want to buy a whole album for two/three songs I want. It is nice to have a hard copy of the whole album so I can install it onto various computers at home as well as play it in my car. Ipod fm reception sucks in the larger cities.
I for one think it is great. Can't wait till independants start coming onboard. We may then see the end of record label bands. (ie spice girls and such)
R


----------



## beagleyguy (Nov 9, 2004)

I love the Spice Girls! (I've also noticed a serious and total lack of Hilary Duff on iTms Canada...)


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Is whining a Canadian genetic thing? We complain that the store is late, that the prices will be too high, etc. Then its launched (only 22 hours late) with breakthrough prices and 700,000 songs and still people complain? It's a free world. No one is forcing you to click in the iTunes icon. Are other Canadian on-line stores better? Is anyone preventing you from buying a CD?

Be constructive. Make suggestions to Apple for additional artists. The reason for the eminem pricing is eminem, not Apple. Complain to eminem (or buy the CD).

And there's always PureCraps as an alternative


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I agree totally, UTBJW. *QUIT YER F**** WHININ' KIDS!*

It is finally here.

Songs are not 1.20 each Taxes are built-in (that alone must have been a big issue to tackle).

It JUST opened! new material will certainly be added! Give them a break.

And finally, *there are more "players" in this situation than just Apple!* I challenge anybody here to try and get an entire recording industry on-side -- country by country.

[ December 02, 2004, 01:33 PM: Message edited by: ehMax ]


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

One thing I can already say I like is how easy it is to search and preview something. I was able to compare three different renditions of Art of the Fugue by Bach in a couple minutes. Hope they'll get the Canadian Brass version up sometime.


----------



## sloow (Jan 25, 2001)

Just purchased Melissa Auf der Maur's Skin Receiver,

but wait! as I write, the service just disappeared..12:00 am Dec. 2, Maybe it was all just a one hour test!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Went to another computer and checked... Its open for public access now. Hurray!!!!









(Click on the U2 banner up top before you buy your music!  )


----------



## stoker (Feb 26, 2004)

Strange, it gives you the option of the Canadian flag when you go to choose a store yet diverts you to the American one when you click on it. Maybe it's just a testing thing tonight. Nice to see some progress - we must be very close!


----------



## stoker (Feb 26, 2004)

Wait! This time it works! Yay! My credit card is already getting warm.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## stoker (Feb 26, 2004)

It's down again. Oh well, must be getting the bugs out. It's hard on someone when they play with your emotions like that.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Things seem to be working eh - ok over here!


----------



## Urban_Legend (May 29, 2003)

Woah! Did someone say that the price of $0.99 includes the G.S.T. and P.S.T.? Or are we charged that on our credit cards afterwards?

Thanks.

I agree about the complaining. It hasn't even been one full day yet. Plus, it took almost a year to have the stuff that the iTMS USA has on theirs. Let us be patient and enjoy what we have at this very moment.

For those of you who disagree on partial albums or lack of artists, start going after the record label or artists as Apple has no control over that.

I can't believe we have the cheapest iTMS on the planet at the moment.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Holy COW will the whining ever END?!?!?!

They're 24 hours late... Boo Hoo

They don't have the song *I* want *grrrr*

Hey, the songs are COMPRESSED!! *bah, why would I buy THAT?*

Holy COW

It's a work in progress. They will add songs.. give it time. *sheesh* 

For those of you that don't know, Apple has an Custom RSS feed generator. You pick the Store, you pick what your interested in, and voila! It generates an RSS url that you can copy and paste into your favourite RSS newsreader, like, newsfire









The URL is:
http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZSearch.woa/wo/3.1

Now you can be kept up to date on the Music Store.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Still waiting for that iTunes Music Store gift certificate. confused:  

The perfect gift for music lovers in your life – iTunes gift certificates







:

Just in case anyone forgets what the Mayor wants for the holidays... I've put an oh-so subte reminder in my signature.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Definitely working, in fact I just bought an album and it didn't prompt me for my CC# (!?). I have never knowingly signed up for "one click". Guess we'll see where the billing lands.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm not surprised that we are cheaper than other stores, considering I purchased the new U2 album, with DVD for $11.99 at A&B. 

I'd am interested in seeing the Visa bill now and what they have done with the tax. It didn't give me a total when I bought some songs on the store so it is hard to tell at present. If they were smart they set up their servers in Alberta where there is no PST to avoid that shamozzle. Tax included sounds too good to be true and makes the delay more understandable in that they would have had to negotiate with 3-4 bodies; music labels reps, publishers, federal and possibly provincial governments. No wonder it took a year.


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

FINALLY!!!

.99 ¢ Canadian is good. I wasn't expecting that.

I hope that they add some Homegrown Talent. I did a quick search for some Canadian Artists:

Goddo - Nope
Ian Thomas - Nope
Max Webster - Nope
Kim Mitchell - Nope
Triumph - Nope
Stan Meisnner - Nope (I was hoping... hard to find)
Rush - YES

I have a lot of this stuff in LP's and some is not even available on CD. I would be a happy camper if they would eventually add some more Canadian content. This does surprise me somewhat, I sort of figured that HAVING to include a certain amount of Canadian content may have been part of the hold up.

I'm not complaining mind you, I am glad it's finally up and running. Perhaps down the road it will take on a more Canadian flavour... eh?

B


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

Works for me - sweeet.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I really hope Apple is floored by how much music us Canucks buy... and that they do ad more local Canadian talent to the roster too.









Well... I better be off to bed.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I don't know how many times I have to say this.

THERE IS NO TAX.

I have been charged 99 cents TOTAL on my visa. That's it. They can't charge you later and they won't. 

I guess the tax was rolled in, as mentioned earlier.


Also, I agree with UTBW and Macaholic. Enough bitching. Songs will be added. You also have to get feedback if you want to see a certain artist. They can't read your mind.

The canadian store has been open 14 hours and it has 700,000 songs
The US store has been open like what, almost a year?? and it has 1,000,000


GIVE IT TIME!


edit: who you *should* be feeling sorry for is IRELAND! lol!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Exactly... quit the belly aching.... The paint isn't even dry yet. Next Tuesday, there will be tons of songs added... and the tuesday after that... and the tuesday after that.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

> The paint isn't even dry yet.


LOL! Good one  

BTW kids, apparently iTMS Canada currently has 700,000 songs:

http://news.com.com/Apple+delivers+iTunes+Canada/2100-1027_3-5474617.html


----------



## Unwound (Aug 10, 2004)

I think some of the genre descriptions leave a lot to be desired. 
Franz Ferdinand in world music?


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

um. Macaholic? What part of my post didn't you understand?

lol!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Sorry. I skimmed over it. My bad.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

*"It's a lot of hard work," * said Apple vice president Eddie Cue.

LOL!!!! They must have ran into GWB when he was here! LMAO!!!
























(ummm I guess you had to see the Saturday night live skit they did on the presidential debates...lol)


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Hey, we said no more griping!!

Nice to hear about the song total. 

Interestingly, my iTunes Tuesday email came last night after midnight accompanied by an email saying Welcome to the Store. I'm not sure if it was delayed worldwide but certainly for Canucks. It usually comes on Wednesday morning at the latest. 

Pamela, thanks for confirmation on the tax included thing (you know it can't be no tax at all).


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Joan Baez -- The Complete A&M Recordings (77 songs) is $39.96 for the album. Has anyone found a more expensive album in their journies around iTunes store? Just curious, no gripes here.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

how come the store doesn't keep me logged in after I quit and return?? The US store did.


no prob carex  It was a big debate on ichat last night....

You can go to your purchase history and see how much was *actually charged* to your visa.....AND you get an invoice from apple a few hours later in your email. (which is weird because I'm sure I remember getting invoices right away when I purchased from the US store)


Here's an invoice of what they charged me for two songs:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I am sending George Bush an iTunes Christmas gift -- two songs, 99 cents Canadian each. They are "Give me that old time religion" and "The Neutron Bomb" by Pete Seeger and Arlo Guthrie.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Pamela said: "ummm I guess you had to see the Saturday night live skit they did on the presidential debates"

It was a classic. 

"So how do you propose to solve the war in Iraq President Bush?"

"Well, we're going to work hard, very hard. You know, we're going to try really hard. We will work on Saturdays..."

The SNL debate special almost made me forget the outcome....


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

UTBW: It really was classic. Both guys that played the candidates were unbelievable. You can always count on SNL for some good political humour. Every candidate they have portrayed for the last 20 years have been TOTALLY classic! LOL!


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

SNL proves that making funny faces in the mirror as a child will one day pay off....


----------

